# Workdmark Anaheim Road noise question



## htusa2002 (Jul 9, 2018)

hi

I currently have a two bedroom but have a wait list offer for a three bedroom in August but it means changing rooms-is it worth changing? 

The three bedroom offered is street view-will this be super noisy at night in bedrooms traffic all night???


----------



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2018)

I've never noticed road noise when staying at the WM Anaheim ... but I'll confess to being an easy sleeper.  My head touches the pillow: I'm out.  (Generally ...)


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 9, 2018)

There isn't one side of the building that is noticeably noisier, imo. I suspect "street view" might just mean "you can't see the Disneyland fireworks from here."


----------



## htusa2002 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi there are all these people on tripadvisor saying if you are facing street it is constant noise at night etc. Not sure if it is awful or if they are just keeping their windows open. Everyone says pool view is quiet?

I don't care about fireworks view just didn't want some loud street


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ask for a higher floor.  

We didn't have any noise from our room last July.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2018)

I went over to tripadvisor and read through 6 pages of reviews.  Only one mentioned road (construction) noise along with a list of things they disliked about their stay, including a poor tour.  Guessing they had an ax to grind over that bad tour.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 14, 2018)

If you open a window, you can hear I-5 freeway noise, but as soon as you close it, nothing. I have stayed there about 4 - 5 times in 1br and 2br units, never in a 3br.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 14, 2018)

We were in a 3 BR with a view of the I-5 and a few floors up. We didn't hear any noise from outside. I agree with hudshut. The unit was really nice.


----------

